# Herings******



## Bondex (25. April 2005)

was macht man hiermit? Räuchern, einlegen, braten, einfrieren oder besser nur zum Anfüttern nehmen? |kopfkrat


----------



## karlosito (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

der rogen schmeckt gebraten echt lecka, bissl salz rauf und fertig. die milch hab ich früher auchma gegessen, etz aba nichmehr. kannst aba auch braten und essen


----------



## Pikebite (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Ich würd mich mal bei den Katzen in deiner Nähe umhören, ob das jemand mag...(würch).

Ernsthaft, für Heringsinnereien gibts glaub ich weltweit kein Rezept....

Gruß

Axel


----------



## karlosito (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

das sind keine innereien, das sind milch und rogen.


----------



## kanalbulle (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> was macht man hiermit?


Heringe züchten 
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, leg es in eine "ruhige" Ecke und warte auf schöne fette Maden ! Da hast du bestimmt mehr von !
Essen ??? :v


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Meine Mutter hatte früher irgendwoher Salzheringe (jedenfalls schmeckte Hering und die Samen salzig) und denen das Zeug entnommen. Damit hatte sie den Salat (Kartoffelsalat mit Sahne???) verfeinert. Meine Heringe sind aber frisch und nicht salzig. Werden die Heringe denn unausgenommen in Salz eingelegt?


----------



## Skorpion (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> der rogen schmeckt gebraten echt lecka, bissl salz rauf und fertig.









Rogen scharf anbraten und dann gut durchziehen lassen. Schmeckt vom feinsten. #6


----------



## Gast 1 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> was macht man hiermit? Räuchern, einlegen, braten, einfrieren oder besser nur zum Anfüttern nehmen? |kopfkrat



Ich bin geschockt von den vorherigen Postings.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Als erstes entfernst du die deutlich sichtbaren Nemathoden, da du die nicht essen willst.

Dann panierts du die Rogen und Milch-Teile in Currypuder, startest eine Pfanne auf kleiner Einstellung mit KnoFi und Zwiebeln und Speck und fügst die Teile auf kleiner Famme hinzu.
Wenden, knusprig braten und................lecker.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (25. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mutter hatte früher irgendwoher Salzheringe (jedenfalls schmeckte Hering und die Samen salzig) und denen das Zeug entnommen. Damit hatte sie den Salat (Kartoffelsalat mit Sahne???) verfeinert. Meine Heringe sind aber frisch und nicht salzig. Werden die Heringe denn unausgenommen in Salz eingelegt?


da hat deine Mutter bestimmt eine Delikatesse zubereitet und nebenbei den Fisch bis auf´s letzte verwertet....
...guckst du hier *sabber*
Du hast damals bestimmt nur den Kartoffelsalat bekommen und sie hat heimlich den Matjes gefuttert |supergri


----------



## muddyliz (26. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



> Ernsthaft, für Heringsinnereien gibts glaub ich weltweit kein Rezept


Auf jeden Fall aber für Dorsch: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#dorsch Bei Hering genau so verfahren.


----------



## Tosch75 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

geräuchert kenne ich nur Dorschrogen, und der ist super lecker... wär vielleicht nen Versuch wert, denn wer nicht ausprobiert, der kann nicht wissen wie es ist, oder ...

Ich habe Heringsrogen angebraten, un dann  mit Apfeln und Zwiebel fertiggebraten ... zum Schluss nen bischen Sahne  dazu.. mit salz und Pfeffer abgeschmeckt .. köstlich ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin geschockt von den vorherigen Postings.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Als erstes entfernst du die deutlich sichtbaren Nemathoden, da du die nicht essen willst.
> 
> ...



Genau so. Rogen ist echt lecker man darf nur nicht an den Urzustand vor dem braten denken. #6


----------



## Lionhead (28. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so. Rogen ist echt lecker man darf nur nicht an den Urzustand vor dem braten denken. #6


Warum nicht?
Nicht so divenhaft.
Mir wird schlecht wenn ich an die Zusammensetzung von Red Bull u.Co denke, aber Rogen?
Es muß nicht jeder essen, dann bleibt mehr für uns übrig.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Genau mit Apfel und Zwiebeln war das irgendwie, das süße war aber nicht so mein Fall. Dorschrogen habe ich bereits geräuchert. Wenn die Außenhülle heile bleibt dann hält es auch gut am Haken, aber Heringsrogen räuchern??? #c


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Hi Björni!
So einen Bissen geräucherten Rogen wünsch ich mir zum Frühstück am 26.05.2005!!!!!!
Hmmmhhh :q : q #6 #6 #h
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Gast 1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Das war aber Dorschrogen, oder von ähnich großen Fische, wie Hecht.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chippog (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

ein klassiker ist auch mit dillsamen, zitronensaft, pfeffer und ungefähr einem esslöffel salz pro liter im heissen wasser ziehen  und dann abkülen lassen. kalt aufs brot, wers mag mit mayo. feine sache! ob ich mir nun ein hühner- oder fischei oder zwei brate oder koche, lecker sind sie allemal! bei meinen lieblingsalltagsplattfischen lasse ich beim braten derselben den roggen oder die milch im fisch, so dass sie mit gegart werden. meine jüngste und ich, wir kloppen uns fast immer um diese leckerbissen! chippige grüsse aus göteborg


----------



## Gast 1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> meine jüngste und ich, wir kloppen uns fast immer um diese leckerbissen! chippige grüsse aus göteborg



Genau: Leckerbissen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Aber nur für Kenner.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Stimmt Chip...so mach ich das bei den Platten auch immer. #6


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

Hi Björni,Chip und Micha!
Ich mach`s auch mit den Heringen so und laß Milch und Rogen im Fisch!Kurzer Einschnitt zwischen den Kiemen und den 
Schlund mit einem Nagel oder Dorn hervorgeholt und mit einem kurzen Ruck den ganzen Magen-Darm-Trakt herausgezogen.Milch und Rogen bleiben im Fisch!!
Innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden nach dem Fang portioniert und tiefgefroren damit die Qualität erhalten bleibt und nichts tranig werden kann.Bei Bedarf nach einem kulinarischen Höhepunkt zu Hause dann die Heringe nicht ganz auftauen lassen,nur etwas salzen,in ganz grob gemahlenem Dinkelmehl wälzen und in der Frittöse ca.2 Minuten garen lassen(so lange,bis sie aufschwimmen!!).
Dazu einige Salz-Kümmelkartoffeln und junges Gemüse,sowie ein gutes Gläschen Rotwein - Herz,was willst du mehr!!#6 :q #h
Eine wahre Delikatesse #6


----------



## symphy (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Herings*******

ich mach mir jetzt ne bratwurst ,habe hunger bekommen von den ganzen leckereien.............

gruß martin|wavey: #6


----------

